
Mozilla suspends advertising on Facebook after Cambridge Analytica scandal - tsneed290
https://thenextweb.com/facebook/2018/03/22/mozilla-suspends-advertising-facebook-cambridge-analytica-scandal/
======
mankash666
Please!! They knew of Facebook's bad privacy policies all this time. This is
just an attempt by them to gain some good P.R., like this article.

